# Cabin Fever 2013



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Enjoy some of the highlights: trains, boats, industrial museum, vendors, exhibitors, big sandbox, pond, and more trains...


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles, Thanks for the great video. I had to miss CF this year and needed some trains to watch. Nice to see some friends also.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Liked the video Charles. Was thatan Accucraft Big Boy along side the Aster. My hearing is bad and did not understand coversation.

BTW the new Aster tenders do look good behind the Challenger.
Was Hans using R/C with his Challenger.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Art

Yes, quite a bit of conversation with the two side by side. The Accucraft Big Boy ran well once the balance was found between engines, gas flow, keeping tank warm and boiler water level (by pass & axle pump usage). At times the fireman side burner (two burner setup) would need to be re-ignited. Then there is the reverser..without the handle. Given the cost a great buy for the money!
The Challenger ran well (only the third time out for Hans) and impressive profile. The auxiliary tender performed as advertised without the "special" components. 
The best of the big engines (because I am bias towards coal firing): the Allegheny running on coal. The Aster Mike on coal was very impressive also. Quite a few coal fired engines running this past weekend.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks for the coverage Charles. 
Must get there one day. 
I liked the red tractor with the guy driving, although I found it rather creepy! 
What was it powered by, do you know? 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles,

Had no idea there was so much going on at Cabin fever! Like the man says, I'll have to make it there some day!
Where was all that 1/1 scale machinery with the over head pulleys being run?

Thanks for a great video!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary

The York Industrial Museum is about 10 minutes away from the Cabin Fever event and well worth a visit.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the coverage Charles 
Seconded! 
And I did note my EBT run got a brief segment. 

I did not see the run of the new Accucraft Dreyfuss Hudson that Scott orchestrated _? (Perhaps because it is "the wrong scale" as everyone told me all day!)_ Anyway, here's a brief (10+7secs) look at the run:


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

More Dreyfuss Hudson action:



Should finish up editing a longer video of the action I captured at Cabin Fever this evening.

Scott


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete
Look at the time frame 10:50...must of falling asleep during that portion of our coverage.



Posted By Pete Thornton on 16 Apr 2013 08:29 AM
Thanks for the coverage Charles 
Seconded! 
And I did note my EBT run got a brief segment. 

I did not see the run of the new Accucraft Dreyfuss Hudson that Scott orchestrated _? (Perhaps because it is "the wrong scale" as everyone told me all day!)_ Anyway, here's a brief (10+7secs) look at the run:


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Looks like a great time, and thanks for all the videos.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Look at the time frame 10:50...must of falling asleep during that portion of our coverage 
Not so much falling asleep - I'm on a very slow 'net here in FL so I have to keep pausing and letting to load more before I can look at it. As you can imagine, it makes for a fragmented viewing experience and it is easy to miss something when you pack so much in!


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

As promised. 



Scott


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott

Thanks for the time and effort in presenting the video coverage. Excellent footage and great ending with the "future" of the hobby enjoying the steam up!


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott (and Charles and Pete), 

Thanks for the videos. Wish I could have been there! 

Alan


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

You guys always put great videos together for those of us that could not make it. Ill have to take off from work to atttend both days next year. Really wish I could have made it. 3.5 hour drive for one day would be too muuch.


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Mike, Charles, Ryan, Jim and everyone else from the Aikenback Live Steamers group, thanks for your hospitality. 
It was my first visit to Cabin Fever and I had no idea as to what I should expect to see. I knew there would be one large and one small layout, but I didn't expect a second large one. Tracks seemed busy all the time and the variety of equipment was surprising.

Eye candy was everywhere. Many display models were magnificent and the builders/owners were only too happy to describe their work. Parts and tools were everywhere and when the auctions started [usually 3 auctions were going simultaneously] there seemed to be hundreds of bidders in each location. There were many bargains to be had. One of the best that I saw was an Accucraft MichCal shay which went for about $700. Bring $$$ if you decide to attend.

The videos show a lot, but think of them as just an appetizer to a five course dinner. 


For me, comparing Cabin Fever to Diamondhead is unavoidable as Diamonhead is the only large event I've attended. The venue is quite different from Diamondhead, but every bit as enjoyable. Cabin Fever now joins Diamondhead as an event which must be attended next year. 

Best regards to all the hosts for a job well done.

Will


----------

